
How We Got 10M Teens to Read Fiction on Their Phones - fortenforge
https://medium.com/@prernagupta/how-we-got-10-million-teens-to-read-fiction-on-their-phones-19a2a475084c
======
valuearb
This story mad me sad. A/B testing fiction? Chat stories? The new world wasn't
made for me.

------
Rangi42
"Chat stories" with "comic-book inspired" young-adult plots, made to be read
on mobile phones... Sounds like they've reinvented Japanese cell phone
novels[1]. Sci-fi/fantasy YA plots are also common to light novels [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cell_phone_novel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cell_phone_novel)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_novel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_novel)

